# NPP cycle review



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

ok so i just finished 5 weeks npp 400mg pw, test e 1000mg pw, i had switched over from 8 weeks 1250mg test e / 400mg masteron pw.

got to say i am HIGHLY impressed, dont rate deca at all an always end up looking like a balloon on it, but with npp its been completley different,

yes some water retention but nowhere near as bad as deca.

gave a much harder look, still had lines thru arms and quads, gave a very full look.

put on some decent size gains in only 5 weeks.

elbow and knee pain was eliminated so could go heavy on squats and french press again.

not really any noticeable sides, bp fine,

got some decent strength gains, over head press upto 120kg now.

overall very impressed, would definatley reccommend it, ive never got on with tren sides so could be a good replacement, ive got a 6 week mass cycle planned now do i go with 400mg npp or 400mg tri tren, hmmmm tough choice....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

NPP is class. I ran 600mg on its own and the results were very good


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> NPP is class. I ran 600mg on its own and the results were very good


what no test???? yeah im very impressed, slight libido issue, but only slight lol


----------



## cassano (Jan 13, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> ok so i just finished 5 weeks npp 400mg pw, test e 1000mg pw, i had switched over from 8 weeks 1250mg test e / 400mg masteron pw.
> 
> got to say i am HIGHLY impressed, dont rate deca at all an always end up looking like a balloon on it, but with npp its been completley different,
> 
> ...


nice one mate. im considerin a similar cycle. was it a cutting cycle? what was your diet like?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

no lol, was a mass cycle, gained good size, upto 19st 5 now, but expect to lose some water weight over next week or so. diet has always been ok, high protein 300g+, low fat, moderate carbs


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> what no test???? yeah im very impressed, slight libido issue, but only slight lol


Acne issues. I was either just about to start roac or had just started it so didn't want to take the risk. Run a small dose of proviron as well. It was hard coming off though, felt pretty sht1 for weeks


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i was given a bottle of npp. the make is fortis ,anyone used this lab?


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

O/poster...what brand if you dont mind me asking? Id be interested in this.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

mal said:


> i was given a bottle of npp. the make is fortis ,anyone used this lab?


I think it's bunk mate, it's the one with the chicken type logo.

To the OP NPP is without doubt an excellent med and far far less sides than Tren I'm running it now and love the stuff.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

pariah said:


> O/poster...what brand if you dont mind me asking? Id be interested in this.


was ROHM NPP 200MG/ML thought it was excellent. had few bad reviews on it about PIP and the gear crashing but i found shot was painless and i kept my vial in a wooly sock at bottom of my sock draw, helps keep it warm.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Harry said:


> I think it's bunk mate, it's the one with the chicken type logo.
> 
> To the OP NPP is without doubt an excellent med and far far less sides than Tren I'm running it now and love the stuff.


My mate ran the 2 test same brand,and got massive on it. :confused1:


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

are you back again? fortis, proline labs ect are all brewed by same guy

goldenchild ect ect

added me on msn, along with adding my friends aswell

pushing his hardest selling proline, fortis and various lab equiptment...hmmmm

hava read 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/64764-just-started-new-lab.html


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I've used ROHM NPP in conjunction with TriTest 300, wonderful combination, far better results than the Deca & Sus of my last course.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

whats the upshot of gear crashing?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

JCMUSCLE said:


> are you back again? fortis, proline labs ect are all brewed by same guy
> 
> goldenchild ect ect
> 
> ...


good read,all the pakins the same as in pics.its cheap as f**k to buy.

il stick with pro chem,give it back


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

mal said:


> good read,all the pakins the same as in pics.its cheap as f**k to buy.
> 
> il stick with pro chem,give it back


good choice pal


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

what are the best labs for this med at the mo?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

mal said:


> what are the best labs for this med at the mo?


IMO ROHM. theyre the only one ive come across so far with a 200mg/ml dosing.


----------



## katl (Apr 10, 2012)

wo you saying th whole cycle was 5 weeks?? but i thought the min no of weeks should be 10?? is that right?


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

hey mate,iv bin wanting to try npp as and alturnative to tren,for a change....my main concerned about putting on to much size with it.i like regular deca,but as you said,to much water retention....

my bw is around 89-90 and i like to keep it around this.....what do you think about a lower dose say 300pw,with 500 sust pw,with tamoxifen or adex..

test and tren is mainly what i use,along with anavar,winstol...and with a fairly clean diet i manage to stay around desired bw...my goals are strength,regular deca when used befor does give me good strength gains..another reason im interested in it,is joint pain relief..go some shoulder niggles...you said it helped with knees pain..?


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

What's your comparison of NPP and Tren?


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

rippeddown said:


> What's your comparison of NPP and Tren?


Bump. I'd like to know this too. Undecided on which of the 2 to try next.

Cheers.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Lad a sorry for this but what's the difference between deca and NPP ?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Info Junkie said:


> Lad a sorry for this but what's the difference between deca and NPP ?


Same steroid but different ester. Deca is nandrolone decanoate ( long ester) NPP is nandrolone phenolprop (shorter)

Deca you can pin once a week and takes longer to start showing results, NPP you need to pin twice a week and kicks in faster (also clears faster)


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

MrM said:


> Same steroid but different ester. Deca is nandrolone decanoate ( long ester) NPP is nandrolone phenolprop (shorter)
> 
> Deca you can pin once a week and takes longer to start showing results, NPP you need to pin twice a week and kicks in faster (also clears faster)


Thanks


----------

